# Some questions about silver fern and visitor visa



## Paintitpretty (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi All.

My fiancée and I (31 and 29) are from Canada and decided a year ago that we want to settle down in New Zealand. We are getting married the end of this summer and plan to move by December. He is a software engineer/developer with experience, but I haven't finished university yet and have no intentions on doing so until I get to New Zealand. I am however, a certified nanny (5+ years) and if all goes well, plan to do that until I return to school (in NZ).

My fiancée (Matt) got his passport in Febuary and his Silver fern visa in April. I am getting my passport done in a few days, however, a friend of mine (who is experienced in travel) told me that I will need to apply for my own visa even if I'm married. Matt told me that I will need a visitor visa until he gets a job and then I will included on the 'practical experience' visa with him and 3 months after that we will be NZ residents and each have a resident visa.

Can someone clear this up for me. I can't talk to Matt for a few days about this and I'm worried my friend is right.

Thanks a million.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Paintitpretty said:


> Hi All.
> 
> My fiancée and I (31 and 29) are from Canada and decided a year ago that we want to settle down in New Zealand. We are getting married the end of this summer and plan to move by December. He is a software engineer/developer with experience, but I haven't finished university yet and have no intentions on doing so until I get to New Zealand. I am however, a certified nanny (5+ years) and if all goes well, plan to do that until I return to school (in NZ).
> 
> ...


Hi there. 
First - a Silver Fern visa will only cover your fiance, so yes, you will need a visa of some kind in your own right. Once he gets a job though he should be able to apply for a longer term visa, and you could apply to be part of that visa.

However - be aware, that being married doesn't really affect anything - NZ Immigration need to know that you are living in a 'genuine and stable relationship'. Having a marriage certificate will help - but is no guarantee. So if you can get evidence of your commitment to each other over the last few years, that will go a long way towards helping the application.

See Family Stream - you may be able to apply under the 'family stream - but I'm not sure if that's applicable with a Silver Fern visa.


----------



## Paintitpretty (Jul 5, 2013)

> However - be aware, that being married doesn't really affect anything - NZ Immigration need to know that you are living in a 'genuine and stable relationship'. Having a marriage certificate will help - but is no guarantee. So if you can get evidence of your commitment to each other over the last few years, that will go a long way towards helping the application.



Thanks for responding TopCat.

We've been living together and inseparable for the past 5 years. We lived in one place for 2 years (the landlord died, but I still have her daughters number) and we've lived in the place we are now for almost 3 years. What proof would be needed from these people? I also had a phone that was in his name a few years ago and I bought him two laptops from my credit card. I can't think of how else we could 'prove' our relationship. 

Heather


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Paintitpretty said:


> Thanks for responding TopCat.
> 
> We've been living together and inseparable for the past 5 years. We lived in one place for 2 years (the landlord died, but I still have her daughters number) and we've lived in the place we are now for almost 3 years. What proof would be needed from these people? I also had a phone that was in his name a few years ago and I bought him two laptops from my credit card. I can't think of how else we could 'prove' our relationship.
> 
> Heather


All that information is good. Also - if you have any shared utility bills, bank accounts, vacation invoices, photos... anything!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Paintitpretty said:


> Hi All.
> 
> My fiancée and I (31 and 29) are from Canada and decided a year ago that we want to settle down in New Zealand. We are getting married the end of this summer and plan to move by December. He is a software engineer/developer with experience, but I haven't finished university yet and have no intentions on doing so until I get to New Zealand. I am however, a certified nanny (5+ years) and if all goes well, plan to do that until I return to school (in NZ).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Matt's Silver Fern Visa will only cover him for a period of 9 months.
You cannot include anyone else on this visa. It is for personal use only.
In that time he must find "skilled employment" and have an offer of "skilled employment" for a minimum of 12 months.

Assuming all goes well and he receives an offer of "skilled employment", he can apply for the Silver Fern Practical Experience Visa. This will allow him to live an work in NZ for up to 2 years.

Can I bring my family with me if I obtain a Silver Fern Practical Experience visa?
Partners and dependent children of holders of a Silver Fern Practical Experience visa will be eligible for work and student visas (primary and secondary schooling only) for the same period as the Practical Experience visa. If your children wish to study at tertiary level during this period they will have to meet student requirements as an international student.

To stay longer than the 2 years Matt will have to apply for Residency under the Skilled Migrant Category with him as the Principal Applicant and you and any children as secondary applicants.

I assume you intend to join Matt on his travels to NZ and you will be going along on a visitor visa ?
Be aware that as you are from Canada you are from a visa waiver country and as such do not need a prior visitor visa application. The passenger card that you fill in on the flight will suffice, but you will only be allowed a stay of 3 moths and you must have onward travel booked to prove to NZ customs/immigration that you intend to leave after your 3 months visiting.
If you intend to stay with Matt he has to find "skilled employment" and secure the Silver Fern Practical Experience Visa with you on it - all within 3 months!!! No pressure

The bit you mention at the end about becoming residents after 3 months on the Silver Fern Practical Experience Visa I think is a bit untrue.
I don't think either of you will be eligible after such a short time.
The whole point of the Silver Fern process is to introduce young skilled workers into NZ. In finding employment the idea is to be there on the Silver Fern Practical Experience Visa for up to 2 years which increases your experience.
This experience and a job offer in excess of the 2 year period is what you use in a future Residency application under the Skilled Migrant Category.
I fear you will not have the required experience or employment offer to fulfil an application for Residency after just 3 months.

topcat83 is correct. Doesn't matter that you are or will be getting married.
The important part is proving you have a true relationship.
You need to provide evidence of this to prove to Immigration that you are in a loving and stable relationship and have been for over 12 months.
Photos, tickets, travel, joint mortgage, joint bills, joint bank accounts, wedding invites, party invites. Anything and everything that proves your relationship over the years. The more you can provide the better chance you have of convincing Immigration that your relationship is real.

Regards,


----------

